# Messi Masterclass



## ccbkd (8 Mar 2012)

Simply awesome last night...has too be considered the greatest of all time! We are truly blessed to have a genius like this in our lifetime!


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Mar 2012)

I was laughing with joy at his first goal, so audacious he really is something special. How Barca are 10 points behind Real is astonishing.


----------



## callybags (8 Mar 2012)

I don't think there are enough superlatives to describe Barcelona's, and particularly Messi's footballing talent.

They dropped points earlier in the season I think through lack of concentration, as they expect to win every game easily.

Looking forward to them meeting Real Madrid in the Champions League.


----------



## TarfHead (8 Mar 2012)

OK, but is he good enough for a team managed by Trappatoni  ?


----------



## Sunny (8 Mar 2012)

TarfHead said:


> OK, but is he good enough for a team managed by Trappatoni  ?


 
Who would you drop though? Paul Green?


----------



## callybags (8 Mar 2012)

Best laugh I've had all day!


----------



## Bill Struth (8 Mar 2012)

ccbkd said:


> Simply awesome last night...has too be considered the greatest of all time! We are truly blessed to have a genius like this in our lifetime!


Ah, he's not bad, he's no Paddy McCourt, but he's not bad! 


In all seriousness though, played 42, scored 48 this season, and it's only March.

He's the best ever, no doubt about it for me.


----------



## Sunny (8 Mar 2012)

Bill Struth said:


> Ah, he's not bad, he's no Paddy McCourt, but he's not bad!


 
By all accounts, Messi models his game on Aidan McGeady.


----------



## callybags (8 Mar 2012)

Sunny said:


> By all accounts, Messi models his game on Aidan McGeady.


 
I was thinking more in terms of Zinedine......................... Kilbane that is


----------



## michaelm (8 Mar 2012)

ccbkd said:


> We are truly blessed to have a genius like this in our lifetime!


Not prone to overstatement then .


----------



## ccbkd (8 Mar 2012)

michaelm said:


> Not prone to overstatement then .


 
Name one player better in the last 30 Years?


----------



## michaelm (8 Mar 2012)

I wouldn't argue against your contention that Messi was "Simply awesome last night..." or even that he "...has too be considered the greatest of all time!".  I know I'm being pedantic but I think it's OTT to say "We are truly blessed to have a genius like this in our lifetime"


----------



## ccbkd (8 Mar 2012)

michaelm said:


> I wouldn't argue against your contention that Messi was "Simply awesome last night..." or even that he "...has too be considered the greatest of all time!". I know I'm being pedantic but I think it's OTT to say "We are truly blessed to have a genius like this in our lifetime"


 
No not if you love the game and appreciate brillance in whatever shape it takes!


----------



## One (9 Mar 2012)

I wish there were 20 more players like him around. His talent does an enourmous amount of good for the game. He really is exceptional.


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Mar 2012)

It really is a pleasure to watch him in action - two footed & can head a ball , great balance , vision & brave.

He certainly is up there with the greats - Di Stefano , Puskas , Maradona , Charlton , Best , Beckenbauer , Cruyff & my own pick as the greatest ever - Pele.


----------



## thombom (9 Mar 2012)

We all dream of a team with Gary Breen


----------



## csirl (9 Mar 2012)

I think his extensive HGH use as a teenager will always leave doubts in people's minds about him.

While it is accepted that he had genuine growth problems as a child which needed medical attention, it is difficult to imagine that the HGH has not altered his body in other ways give him better athletic ability than he otherwise would have if allowed to develop naturally. Not saying this was intentionally done, as any reports I've seen about it say he genuinely needed the treatment for a genine problem, but nevertheless, has he benefited from unintended side effects?


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Mar 2012)

I'm of the belief that what differentiates great players from the ordinary lies in the mind - the ability to see scenarios before others.

I am minded of the story about Beckenbauer about whom it was said that he wasn't the quickest between A & B but then again he rarely started from A.


----------



## Sunny (9 Mar 2012)

No sane person will doubt him because he was given HGT as a child. The guy is an absolute genius and will go down as one of the best ever. He is a 24 year old who makes me giddy like a child when I watch him. Ridiculous! Must be said though that a couple more of the Barca players aren't bad either.


----------



## Liamos (12 Mar 2012)

ccbkd said:


> Name one player better in the last 30 Years?


 
eh who was that guy that single handidly one the World Cup in 1986 with Argentina?


----------



## Sunny (12 Mar 2012)

Liamos said:


> eh who was that guy that single handidly one the World Cup in 1986 with Argentina?


 
Jorge Burrachaga?


----------



## Liamos (12 Mar 2012)

Sunny said:


> Jorge Burrachaga?


 
Ah, but who was the guy who played him through?


----------



## One (12 Mar 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> I'm of the belief that what differentiates great players from the ordinary lies in the mind - the ability to see scenarios before others.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I agree.


----------



## Liamos (21 Mar 2012)

Another hat trick for Messi last night. He is now the all time record goalscorer for Barcelona and hes still only 24!


----------



## Niall M (21 Mar 2012)

I think Ronaldo is still better...... LOL......
Good one on sky sports the other day, messi needs to prove to himself he can make it in England.....


----------



## Liamos (25 Apr 2012)

Messi still unable to score against the mighty Chelsea!


----------

